# 61 years In Hell - Next Stop must be Heaven



## worryingwarrior (Apr 10, 2013)

Born with Colic then C all through childhood and after school as a child would lie on bed in painful gas locks. Always had distention as long as I can remember; only time belly is normal is upon waking and stomach is empty. And always after some tramatic experience in life it goes to a higher level.

D began in my twenties - forties then it took turns, alternating btw D&C. Always had flatulence and virtually every food I eat causes pain and/or discomfort. Recently, I dropped below 90 lbs as I felt better on empty: But became really sick and nearly died. So, I eat, but still under a 100 lbs and always will be, as the more I eat in a day, the more I'll poop later on. My Digestive system is Master over my life. Therefore, I have no life. Only time I may feel well is when sleeping, so I sleep a lot.

The Worst symptom is INcomplete began in very early 1998. So, I learned to stay on toilet pushing every couple minutes or so, for at least 1 to 1-1/2 hours, even though there was nothing more. If I didn't. Then I was relentlessly nagged, even for 18 hrs. straight, until it was finally bedtime, and the 10mgs. of Diazepam and a 1/4 of Percocet would erase the feeling.

Thought that was totally life-style interfering. Now, since March 2010, it doesn't end, as there's always a tiny, tiny, piece more - so, I stay and work hard, until I'm completely exhausted, or I do get it all out, and only then, do I feel at peace. If this happens in the morning, I may just simply take prescription medication, and go back to bed, or go out under the influence, which is very dangerous, as I'm very thin, and very old now; big difference from when I was in my late fifties as I could handle all this.

Body, can only take so much. Soon, I will get fatal Stroke or Heart Attack. But not soon enough for Me.

(P.S.) This is definitely hereditary as I am a Single child and Mom had C/gas pains; and Dad had D/Bloating. So, I'm Doomed! Born with it and will die with it.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I felt obliged to respond to your post. It made me feel very sad. I sometimes feel as you feel, but I won't give up. I don't have a life either. I have had "C" all my life, but sort of lived with it, taking laxatives etc to make me feel better. I was diagnosed with IBC and literally have tried every laxative and every drug that comes along, hoping something will work. I used to be able to have somewhat of a life, because I was used being constipated and bloated and learned to dress to hide my bloated stomach. My saving grace was I didn't have pain with the "C" and bloat. However all that has now changed over the past year or so. Now I am in pain just about every day. I am also very thin, because I don't eat much either. It's not that I don't want to eat, I do, but what goes in just doesn't want to come out, so the more I eat the worse I feel and the harder it is to get rid of it. I do make myself go to work everyday. I work a 40 hour week every week. Anyway, the reason I wrote, was because your post sounded as if you have just given up. Please don't give up. Get a new doctor who might suggest something to help you. Life it too short to just give up or sleep it away. Please try to get some help. You don't say if you are male or female. I am female. Please take care of yourself.

Rose


----------



## gefrazier49 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am a 58 year old male that has suffered off and on with IBS-C & IBS-D since I was in my mid twenties. I can relate to how you feel as you are constantly obsessed with this malady. Back quite a few years ago, I beame so obsessed with my IBS, I could not sleep, eat, or enjoy anything in life. With that being said, I was fortunate in the fact that my wife saw how bad I was doing and made me an appointment with a good doc. I was treated for anxiety/OCD (obsessive compulsive disorder) and I am now doing much better. Please do not give up, hopefully things will get better for you.


----------



## Superpooper (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm 58, IBS-D since I was 25. I have spent all my money on doctors, and now I'm going to lose my house.

Death is all I have to look forward to.

Superpooper


----------



## worryingwarrior (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd like to take a moment to thank my first two responders as those that do not walk in our shoes are totally clueless, which then creates other health issues, due to my frustration. lol

Anyway, I'm female, live in NJ, and also have severe Anxiety, and OCD began at age 24-1/2 one day, when I returned to work, after a very stressful week, of One Day mini vacations - and when I saw my desk (Back in the Day, job title was, 'Girl Friday') piled high with unattended paperwork, (analogy) something in my brain snapped just like a rubber band - and that's how/why my dormant OCD began; in an instant! Although, over the years I've self-helped myself (therapy makes things worse as I 'feel' the need to help them understand themselves) and greatly reduced it:

Trick is not to force yourself onto the next action, until you feel satisfied with current the action, as that will only increase your anxiety - rather, you need to spend the time on selective 'Actions' and let the others go. Over the years, I continuously eliminate more and more repetitive actions, due to a increased sense of confidence. Confidence is OCD's enemy! And you gain more confidence by reviewing how few mistakes you make compared to others. And think about how often your Decisions are on target; that makes for a good feeling, hence, there is no need to perform repetitive actions!


----------

